# How To Handle A Massive Seaweed Invasion?



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Yucatán Towns Get Creative.

_"The massive arrival of Sargassum to the Mexican Caribbean shores has resulted in the death of different types of fish, sea cucumbers, sea urchins, and crabs, among others," Marine scientists from the National Autonomous University of Mexico, based in Puerto Morelos, say that sargassum is killing dozens of species in the Quintana Roo region._

_Experts say conditions are ripe for overgrowth, and they predict the Riviera Maya will receive between 800,000 and 1 million tons of sargassum this year._

_It's possible that the sargassum could contain high levels of bacteria or heavy metals. Recently, high levels of enterococci were found in the sand in Florida's Key Biscayne_

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/08/18/751250934/how-to-handle-a-massive-seaweed-invasion-yucat-n-towns-get-creative


----------

